# BIAX Scraper on Ebay



## Richard King 2 (Mar 31, 2018)

If anyone is interested I put an older Blue BIAX Power scraper on Ebay today.  Hope to put a couple of newer green motor models and 1/2 moon flaker on over the weekend.  Also have 2 Starrett 199 levels on there too.   Rich


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sold 1 of the 7 ELM scrapers today... 1 newer green motor 7ELM left, 1 BIAX power 1/2 moon flaker left and 1 Blue Motor Biax Scraper still there.
Thanks


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Old Blue one is gone too...


----------



## gi_984 (Apr 15, 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 15, 2018)

PM  sent where?  and to who?


----------

